# Marathon Completed - Tatty Looking 1971 Model



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry for being a bit self indulgent, but I posted a thread back in Dec 2014 about my weight loss journey and how I was hoping to complete my first Marathon this year.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353076

Well, I'm so pleased to say that I managed to finish the Brighton Marathon on Sunday in 4 hrs 31 mins.

Such a great experience and so proud of myself for finishing.

Not sure if I would do it again, but if you're thinking of doing one, then I can certainly vouch for the great sense of achievement (and legs that ache like hell !!)

All the best.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Well done. Just shows what you can achieve with hard work and dedication


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job, a marathon is a long way!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Well done mate


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

good effort buddy!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well done mate


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Great achievement - you should be very proud of yourself..

I need to get back running again - did it two years ago and got pretty fit as a result, but I never got beyond 12 miles a week due to time constraints


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

percymon said:


> , but I never got beyond 12 miles a week due to time constraints


Run faster then..:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Well done Phil


----------

